# Roller skating with dog



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

My collie is full of energy....as with all collies. But i was wondering if you think it wrong or cruel that i put a harness on my dog and me on roller blades, i weigh 8 stone, and would be skating as well, i wouldn't just be letting her pull me. Does anyone do this? 
It's tough as she doesn't chase toys, so i need a more hands on exercise. I already jog with her, but am not fit enough to go for miles on end. She is trained, so i wouldn't be a danger. lol. 

What do people think? I'm off to work in a sec, so will check on here later. If you think it's a bad idea please don't be to harsh on me


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I go rollerblading with Dillon and he loves it!!!! I also tak ethe bike out with him, go swimming with him and jogging too.

I just use a normal lead as he doens't pull me or anything he runs along side or between my legs so the lead is always slack.

Get him running between your legs and look down at the dog whilst it is mving from directly above. You really appreciate how they can cover mile after mile. It is just effortless.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Get him running between your legs and look down at the dog whilst it is mving from directly above. You really appreciate how they can cover mile after mile. It is just effortless.


Thats a great idea! Do you wear protective gear? I'm excited now. lol.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i would love to go roller skating with muffin, even bought skates for it but i can barely control her on foot so i`d be useless on skates lol she pulls so much


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

tafwoc said:


> Thats a great idea! Do you wear protective gear? I'm excited now. lol.


Nah. I've never been bothered about falling over as since I was a kid I always landed on my head so I am used to it by now.

Have you been rollerblading?skating/ice skating before?


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i would love to go roller skating with muffin, even bought skates for it but i can barely control her on foot so i`d be useless on skates lol she pulls so much


You will have to buy a sled for winter instead. hehe. Not that it snows


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Nah. I've never been bothered about falling over as since I was a kid I always landed on my head so I am used to it by now.
> 
> Have you been rollerblading?skating/ice skating before?


Lol. Yeh i used to do alot of ice skating, so i'm good at it, and used to roller skate, but not roller blade. Do you think roller blades are easier? I'm the same though, i'd prob land on my face.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

I was going to get roller blades or a mountain bike, then thought Sarah + Skates/Bike = Broken Leg/legs lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> You will have to buy a sled for winter instead. hehe. Not that it snows


haha that`s a genius idea, last year we got heaps of snow and the road at the end of my street is a steep slope so cars tend to avoid it when it`s snowy/icy. arghhhh i want it to snow now


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Am thinking of getting oneof thode bike attachments for when Darwin's older, does anyoneknow if they're any good and what basic's he'll need so he doesnt kill me? LOL! never thought of rollerskating! what a fab idea! I may pinch it!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

tafwoc said:


> Lol. Yeh i used to do alot of ice skating, so i'm good at it, and used to roller skate, but not roller blade. Do you think roller blades are easier? I'm the same though, i'd prob land on my face.


They are if it's dry and watch out for manhole covers they are hospital job if you slip on them.



sketch said:


> I was going to get roller blades or a mountain bike, then thought Sarah + Skates/Bike = Broken Leg/legs lol


If you go running first they tend to stay by your side better.

On the bike I either put the lead loop on to the handle bars or I ride one handed.

I promise though your dogs will love every minute of it.

When I have Dillon off lead and I am on the mountain bike we race around the moors through mud and allsorts but he runs right behind the back wheel so when we get home his face is about an inch thick in mud.

He also used to go after cyclists and runner until I took him with me when I was doing it and he doesn't even bat an eyelid now when he sees another runner or cyclist.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> I promise though your dogs will love every minute of it.
> 
> When I have Dillon off lead and I am on the mountain bike we race around the moors through mud and allsorts but he runs right behind the back wheel so when we get home his face is about an inch thick in mud.
> 
> ...


----------



## barnesy (Nov 10, 2009)

I took my dog rolle skating - I have proper roller skates, as I couldn't get on with blades :-( 

As Sandy loves to be out in front, what I found was she wa pulling me along, with her being 5 and half stone and me being 12, I was worried that it wasn't good for her, but she loved it. 

When I though I was going too fast, I would let go of the lead and call her back and start again  

I am going try her with me on a bike, have looked at those bars you can attach to your bike with the dog in a harness... Would love to know if anyone has tried one of those and how they get on, before I fork out a load of cash!!!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm back from work! Yey. Going out to walk the guys again in a min though. I was wondering though are you allowed to skate on pavements? or should i stick to the park? Just that there are alot of those PCSO's around where i live, an i got told off for being on my bike with the dog on the pavement  I wasn't going fast though, an there was noone around. Spoil sports.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Gawd I would be lethal on skates lol last time I was on any was back in 1971 and I broke my wrist lol I can just see me ending up in the middle of nowhere with two broken legs and a very confused dog next to me lol.

Mo


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I hope i don't brake anything.


----------



## barnesy (Nov 10, 2009)

Tafwoc, 

I think you will find it is illegal to cycle on the pavement if the wheels of the bike are over a certain width.. that could be why certain people are being a bit funny.... 

As for the skating that should be fine  as with everything people like to stick their nose in... 

I wish you luck, I am sure you will both love it....


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> I'm back from work! Yey. Going out to walk the guys again in a min though. I was wondering though are you allowed to skate on pavements? or should i stick to the park? Just that there are alot of those PCSO's around where i live, an i got told off for being on my bike with the dog on the pavement  I wasn't going fast though, an there was noone around. Spoil sports.


There's no law against skating on the pavement, as there is against cycling, but you must be careful not to cause other pedestrians to be worried. There are skates you can get for going on rougher ground, google Land Rollers - not cheap but give you a lot more freedom in where you can use them. 
I cycle with my dog running off-lead on a well surfaced track, but in my fifties I don't think taking up skating would be such a great idea. Seeing other people doing it, it's clear the dogs love the speed.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Ahh those skates, the land rollers are like CM's. They look like theyd be hard to balance on? Have you ever seen anyone with any? Oooo i'm really excited now. I'm off to the industrial estate to do my skating, so there arn't that many people there at the weekend apart from dog walkers.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

There is a guy in a wheelchair around here and he has his staffy pulling him everywhere he goes, mad as they have already got run over by a car! Once in the park the dog plays fetch constant and then pulls his owner back home. I swear he is the fittest dog around!! He just loves it! In a way it is his job and he has total focus when he does it. 

They are fun to watch, but again, a bit dangerous in my opinion although when they got run over the dog ended up under the car, they freed him and a couple of hours later he was in the park playing fetch again, he feels nothing that bugger, so much muscle on him!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Aww yeah, I sometimes ride a bike with Freddie attached so he just runs the whole time (only on fields).
The only drawback I found was that we have an awful LOT of squirrels round here and he's rather fond of chasing them...


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Gemmaa said:


> Aww yeah, I sometimes ride a bike with Freddie attached so he just runs the whole time (only on fields).
> The only drawback I found was that we have an awful LOT of squirrels round here and he's rather fond of chasing them...


I was out bike riding once and my dog ran into the front wheel, not looking where she was going. doh.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

LMAO I have just said to hubby, maybe get some roller skates and take Dalton and Kane out at the same time ha ha, the look of horror in his face was priceless...........Maybe thats not a good suggestion haha
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> LMAO I have just said to hubby, maybe get some roller skates and take Dalton and Kane out at the same time ha ha, the look of horror in his face was priceless...........Maybe thats not a good suggestion haha
> xx


 Just had this image of the two dogs going seperate ways.....ouch!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Just had this image of the two dogs going seperate ways.....ouch!


I think thats why Kev had a look of horror on his face.....Maybe ill can the two dog idea, and just take one at a time.
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> I think thats why Kev had a look of horror on his face.....Maybe ill can the two dog idea, and just take one at a time.
> xx


Lol. One each? I only take one at a time, 3 would be a bad idea i think....


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Lol. One each? I only take one at a time, 3 would be a bad idea i think....


Ok i have my sensible head back on.............I think you could be right
xx

PS Your 3 are lovely


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Bought my rollerblades they will arrive friday! I'm excited will be going out sunday morning, as i'm in London on saturday otherwise i would be skating my heart out.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I regularly run my dogs alongside my bike, they love it I use a springer attachment, and it works great we can go miles, but no way would I risk skates lol plus as I am a 53year old overwight woman I would look bloody stupid staking lol.

Mo


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Mo your as young as you feel, go for it, you would look no more stupid than i would, being pulled in different directions by my two haha, seeing this thread has made me giggle again, its all tafwoc's fault putting visions of me into my head
xx


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

If the women on the Bodyform adverts can have a ball doing it anyone can.

I'll get mine on this weekend and see if can a video of it.

Never done it with Kes but Dillon knows what to do. I'll take both out though and see if it can be done. Hospitals are open 7days a week here.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Thats a great idea. I'l try and video too, but depends if i spend more time on my butt....or in the hospital.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> If the women on the Bodyform adverts can have a ball doing it anyone can.
> 
> I'll get mine on this weekend and see if can a video of it.
> 
> Never done it with Kes but Dillon knows what to do. I'll take both out though and see if it can be done. Hospitals are open 7days a week here.


let me know, then if you hurt yourself, i will send you fruit in hospital, but i WONT try it with my two haha
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> let me know, then if you hurt yourself, i will send you fruit in hospital, but i WONT try it with my two haha
> xx


Aww that's really kind of you, but your meant to be telling me that i won't end up there


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Aww that's really kind of you, but your meant to be telling me that i won't end up there


aw sorry.
YOU WILL BE FINE AND HAVE THE BEST TIME EVER.
hope thats better sweetie
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Cheers. I'm ok with pain anyhow, getting used to it...i'm so clumsy. As long as i don't fall on the dog it'l all be good 

I have got this awful image of not being able to stop though, and going straight into a car...or under it.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Cheers. I'm ok with pain anyhow, getting used to it...i'm so clumsy. As long as i don't fall on the dog it'l all be good
> 
> I have got this awful image of not being able to stop though, and going straight into a car...or under it.


OMG dont say that......
Seriously you will be fine hun, dont worry just have fun.
I have never fell on my dog, but Dalton has fell on me before.....
We were doing walking to heel off lead, altering paces directions etc, he is fab at it, although does walk so close her twists his head across my leg if im not careful, anyway i tripped over D's legs, i went flying then realised so had he when i got searing pain from his elbow jugging me in the butt.
38kg of GSD on me, then to add insult to injury he got up and put his paw on my head, "like get up you stoopid woman".....How very rude
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> OMG dont say that......
> Seriously you will be fine hun, dont worry just have fun.
> I have never fell on my dog, but Dalton has fell on me before.....
> We were doing walking to heel off lead, altering paces directions etc, he is fab at it, although does walk so close her twists his head across my leg if im not careful, anyway i tripped over D's legs, i went flying then realised so had he when i got searing pain from his elbow jugging me in the butt.
> ...


LMAO! That must have hurt! My collie x knocked my oh down last week in the field, it was so funny, she ran to get past him and because it was so muddy he flipped over...i was in stiches. I supose pain always has a funny side...for others at least.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

i had a brusie for weeks lmao
the worst thing to happen is when i had both of them on the field, i wasnt concentrating, i called them, usually Kane is lagging behind, as he doesnt recall as quick as Dalton, anyhoo, today kane decides to come back asap, so they are both coming towards me, Dalton in the lead, kane is thinking she has food yummy, Dalton crosses over to tell kane off as he does, so they are level pegging, taking no notice of me, im shouting "steady", neither are hearing mer, when crack, two GSD's take my legs from under me, fliping me up and onto my face......soft landing mud so i was only slightly winded, i looked like stig of the dump.
Now if this happens i stand sideways, so less of a target, but im not big, im only 5"3, the beggers
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Omg!  I'm totally shocked...was there anyone around to help? I'v never been involved where the dogs have caused me so much pain, i usually do that to myself, by falling down the stairs. I'm glad they didn't put you back out though, I supose there was one good thing, you got a free mudd mask.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

luckily no one was around to see my embarrassement ha ha
I think we both need to be careful haha, they bring a whole nes meaning to dangerous dogs haha
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

So true! Except i'm more of a danger to my dogs...

I will post pics of me rollerblading (well trying) and any pics of my injuries. lol.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I tried to be "Street" and "freestyle" before I had dogs when I did rollerblading for fitness and went for the "skating backwards looking cool" manouvre. 

I remember a deathly silence from the wheels as the horizon slowly disappeared from sight before I crunched by back into the tarmac going at a very low level speed.

A nice scan in hospital revealed I had hit the floor so hard I'd "Bruised" my liver.

I remain facing forwards now.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> I tried to be "Street" and "freestyle" before I had dogs when I did rollerblading for fitness and went for the "skating backwards looking cool" manouvre.
> 
> I remember a deathly silence from the wheels as the horizon slowly disappeared from sight before I crunched by back into the tarmac going at a very low level speed.
> 
> ...


Good god, i won't be trying that one then....oooo....unless i get one of those rugby protection suits! Maybe i should by a face guard too.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

nor me, sounds dangerous
xx


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Right.

Off out on the blades on Sunday.

Anyone christened themself yet?

I'll try and get a video done for you.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Right.
> 
> Off out on the blades on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Aw good luck, cant wait to hear all aboutit Hutch
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

After nearly dying last time, i'm too scared to go out.lol. Iv been sticking to the close that i live in. I can't wait to see your video though. I will try an get a pic of me....hpefully not dead in the road.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> After nearly dying last time, i'm too scared to go out.lol. Iv been sticking to the close that i live in. I can't wait to see your video though. I will try an get a pic of me....hpefully not dead in the road.


OMG dont say that !
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> OMG dont say that !
> xx


Would be a good warning to people. No, remember as long as there are walls around i can use those to stop me.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Right here we go.

Took the furries to a private road as round here it's pretty dam hilly and I removed the brake form my roller blades when I was at my parents (5yrs ago) which is flat.

Any how, Dillon has been out with me on them a few times but Kes is new to it. He took to it like a duck to water apart from a bit of argy bargy to be the one near me.

Here are the vids. Sorry about the quality but I took my old phone with me in case I went base over apex and dropped it. I didn't manage to get one as they were running between my legs but I did try for you.

Enjoy!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

wow hutch, you all did great, much better than I would of, i very much enjoyed the vids. your dogs are bootiful, more piccies please
xx


----------



## lynnelitt (Nov 21, 2008)

gungirl said:


> Am thinking of getting oneof thode bike attachments for when Darwin's older, does anyoneknow if they're any good and what basic's he'll need so he doesnt kill me? LOL! never thought of rollerskating! what a fab idea! I may pinch it!


i have a thing that fits to my bike it fits underneath the seat and is a metal pole that keeps the dog a safe distance away from the wheels it doesnt take the dog long to get the idea.


----------

